# Brindle Cockapoo Puppy



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a Brindle Cockapoo Coat colour correct? I ask because that's that what the breeder told me, seem to match coat types on other dogs, and that is what I've been telling everyone.

I've just never seen a brindle cockapoo before... so I'm double checking here. Either way she sure is cute!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's really cute.
The pup is a sable. (in cockapoos the black in a sable colour will fade out as the puppy matures). Brindle looks more like tiger stripes.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Cute as a button!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Cute and unusual!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Little sweetheart.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pup 

Sable means the hairs have darker tips so as the hair grows and is trimmed the dark is cut off and you end up with the dog the colour of the lighter hair underneath.

Molly is sable and was described as black and tan as a puppy (sorry I have no photos) 

This is her now and the only darker hair you can see is the longer hair of her ears and tail


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

To be honest I haven't got a clue, but I do know a darn cute pup when I see one and its is


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute and lovely colour, 
It is a possibility that she will completely change colour as she grows, but I'm sure she will be just as gorgeous & cute.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Interesting... I wasn't expecting that she might be a Sable. She did have a lighter colour bum though (I didn't take a picture of that :/)

I looked up some additional information on coat genetics for sable dogs.
http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/tan.html

One other puppy in the group had Tan Points, another puppy was extreme Parti coat and had ears much like my puppy (stripped tan & black).

The other three dogs were Black as far as I could see (black noses & fur) with one being Parti. Trying to remember the parents colour, the mother was dark (black cocker spaniel) and my mind blanks on which poodle I saw was the dad (they have a few poodle sires, all which looked healthy, I'll have to ask which was my puppies father).


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

My sable baby for comparison:


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

TanzyRose said:


> My sable baby for comparison:


Mines basically the same colouring, but with slightly more defined lines (photo is 4.5 weeks old).

How old is your puppy in those pictures TanzyRose?


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Tesseract said:


> Mines basically the same colouring, but with slightly more defined lines (photo is 4.5 weeks old).
> 
> How old is your puppy in those pictures TanzyRose?


Tanzy is under 6 weeks old in the pictures. I don't know exact age as they were taken by the breeder. Her color has drastically changed since then. She is 6 months now. She is 3/4 cocker, so she has a smooth coat. Recent picture below


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

TanzyRose said:


> Tanzy is under 6 weeks old in the pictures. I don't know exact age as they were taken by the breeder. Her color has drastically changed since then. She is 6 months now. She is 3/4 cocker, so she has a smooth coat. Recent picture below


That's quite a change, mine is 50/50 so I don't know if her final coat will be straight, wavy, or curly... part of the excitement!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay so I did some more research and figure out that my puppy has the augoti gene (wild sable), that is what is responsible for the stripping.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

TanzyRose said:


> Tanzy is under 6 weeks old in the pictures. I don't know exact age as they were taken by the breeder. Her color has drastically changed since then. She is 6 months now. She is 3/4 cocker, so she has a smooth coat. Recent picture below


I just love Tanzy's little cocker face.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Lovely pup
> 
> Sable means the hairs have darker tips so as the hair grows and is trimmed the dark is cut off and you end up with the dog the colour of the lighter hair underneath.
> 
> ...


You’ve answered my question about sable as my chocolate pup has blond tips so she might be a phantom although the tips are on the head and feet, not brow


----------

